# PHOTOS FROM A BOARING BUSINESS TRIP



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2005)

Had to take a computer class at Wright Patterson AFB. There's a 'small' museum there ya know, took a few photos......


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice! If that's your idea of a boring trip, you are definitely in a good spot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks! Got a few more to upload, something for everybody!


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2005)

I see the infamous JG 3 Udet look a like in bogus colours Dora 9. wondered where that thing was put after the squadron signal walk around series. looks like a very neat spot to take the digi


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice museum!  
Oh, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pics FBJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2005)

A Few More.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2005)

More


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2005)

I remember Strawberry Bitch having a pinup girl for nose art many years ago. Shame they changed it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

More great pics, FJ!

I wish _somebody_ would make one of those CF-100's flyable again. 
There hasn't been one flyable since about '81. I doubt anyone in Canada will do it anytime soon.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, awesome museum! great pics Flyboy!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks guys - Yes NS, would love to see a CF-100 in private hands!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I remember Strawberry Bitch having a pinup girl for nose art many years ago. Shame they changed it.



It's in the other side.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah there she is. I thought that she was on both sides, but is has been almost 25 years since I was last there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

So thats where my Storch went...


Cool! 8)


----------



## Ray Merriam (Nov 28, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Ah there she is. I thought that she was on both sides, but is has been almost 25 years since I was last there.



I'm a little late to this discussion. Was doing some research on the "Strawberry Bitch" B-24 and found this discussion with a couple pics of the aircraft in the Museum. In my research I found four wartime photos of the left side of the "Bitch" and there never was a female figure on that side. Two of the photos can be found on the Museum's web site.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 28, 2006)

Great stuff Joe...


----------



## v2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice pics Flyboy.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 28, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys - I may be going back there in the spring.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice pics there, would love to check out that musuem.


----------



## zuluecho (Nov 28, 2006)

coool pics FBJ! thanks for sharing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet, many british aircraft there?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2006)

From WW2 - A Spitfire and a Mossie - from WW1 a Camel and SE5.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

are there many British aircraft in american museums?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Not too many that I've seen unless you go to the more prominent ones. Only a spattering here and there and they typically are shells.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2006)

Very cool pictures there FlyboyJ. One of the many places I want to visit.

Micdrow


----------

